# TT rally styling???



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

I was wondering if anyones ever done the rally look on their TT:laugh:

The kinda has the heritage and it would be a pretty awesome winter look

Anyone seen or done it? 

Im actually considering going that route... I dig the rally look. Pics or links?

Heres some insparation....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3708530-Audi-Rally-Car-Content-Within...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Get some white 17" Tarmac's on there..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Get some white 17" Tarmac's on there..


Ken Block tested:laugh:

Rally look belongs to rally cars just my opinion


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Im not the biggest fan of the Tarmacs... dont get me wrong their def cool, just not where I would go...

I'm just curious if anyone had done some cool mudflaps and gone for the look... I def think it would be worth it to bolt some on in the winter 

Im picturing...

Lowered(not slammed), black mud flaps, wide stance, black roof, cool wheels with winter tires, black dual rear valence... not a full on rally car, but just a winter special with a nod to the awesome rally lookopcorn:

Why do i assume im not the first to think of something like this...:sly:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

i really think you could get away with a not so slamed tt with mud flaps, even in the summer i think you could pull it off. now you have to have the rally wheel look though to do it! :laugh: i like the idea, if i seen it and i almost think i would like it i would copy ya!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

errr when lowered the bottom of my car is one giant mud flap.....does that count:laugh:


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

cant wait for the snow to test out my blue haldex and drive my car like a rally car :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I've kicked this idea around a bit, get 1" strut spacers, 17s with fat tires, two driving lights, and mudflaps. You'd need to play with the suspension settings, and the spacers would have to be custom, but it would rock the winter. I have a stalled build going for a model TT, that was the exact idea, maybe I'll start back on it...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

aTTenzione said:


> cant wait for the snow to test out my blue haldex and drive my car like a rally car :thumbup:


It's pretty effing awesome, but don't hit snow berms...

/Ask me how I know this.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

darrenbyrnes said:


> It's pretty effing awesome, but don't hit snow berms...
> 
> /Ask me how I know this.


hey how do u know this  and what is a snow berm


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Pile I would guess. I would also agree


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd like to see it done... maybe ill slowly head that way, but then again i live in FL, so a winter special doesnt make much sense...:screwy:

Why would you need custom spacers? Im sure you could just put on regular spacers and still get a similar effect. I'd doesnt need to be sooo wide(though that would be cool to see:laugh. 

I was recently in Colorado and New Mexico and saw a couple subby's and an evo with the look... i almost followed the evo where ever it was going:facepalm:

Low, wide, and mudflaps... there has to be a pic of a TT out there whose done thisopcorn:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

This car has a nice look to it. http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2216815

I was thinking about going this route for winter. Nothing too crazy though. Just raise it up, stock wheels with beefy winter tires, and maybe mud flaps just for ****s and giggles.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

l88m22vette said:


> I've kicked this idea around a bit, get 1" strut spacers, 17s with fat tires, two driving lights, and mudflaps. You'd need to play with the suspension settings, and the spacers would have to be custom, but it would rock the winter. I have a stalled build going for a model TT, that was the exact idea, maybe I'll start back on it...


go air ride...

lifted rally look to touring look at flick of a switch


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd do a set of fogs with the O.Z. Superturismos. If you think that's too tame, maybe the thinnest of thin red, yellow and black stripping along the side (I mean near-pin-stripe-thin or just above it). 

Unless you're in a rally, I think that'd be too much for every day. I do like the idea some though (small quattro decal here or there) (as if it was sold that way as a package).

(thanks for the post on my question-thread!)



VroomTT said:


> I was wondering if anyones ever done the rally look on their TT:laugh:
> 
> The kinda has the heritage and it would be a pretty awesome winter look
> 
> ...


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice Chads:beer:

Thats def what I had in mind... I love the way it looks just silver and ripping on the corner in the snow

Call me crazy... but I may just do it!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

i just feel like classic rally is seen on sharp hard edge cars. the TT...not so much. i think of an audi quattro when thinking of audi+rally.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

My friend took this photo during a rally somewhere in canada. His flickr if your interested: http://flickr.com/brennanlaust


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ShockwaveCS said:


> i just feel like classic rally is seen on sharp hard edge cars. the TT...not so much. i think of an audi quattro when thinking of audi+rally.


Group b was the all-time most amazingful thing thought up by mankind.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

VroomTT said:


> I was wondering if anyones ever done the rally look on their TT:laugh:
> 
> The kinda has the heritage



I thought their heritage was in DTM racing....?


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes they were used in DTM racing... I was just referring to the TT being a 2 door, awd audi:laugh:

... u know like another 2door awd audi thats famous for rally Just a comparison.

I believe the heritage of the TT is actually based on old AutoUnion grand prix racers, hence the aluminum everywhere.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Only the hood is aluminum, the styling is generally considered Bauhaus and takes quite a few ques from the Auto Unions (as mentioned), especially the front end, tapered coupe hatch, and wheel/body proportioning


----------

